# what to use???????



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

what can be purchased or used to clean the engine off and clean the rest surrounding parts like hoses etc.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> what can be purchased or used to clean the engine off and clean the rest surrounding parts like hoses etc.


Simply Green or some type of degreaser, or get the hook up with an auto detailing shop.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> what can be purchased or used to clean the engine off and clean the rest surrounding parts like hoses etc.


try and get grease lightning. i used it and it worked just fine. or u can also use diesel and then spray some WD-40 right after u wash off the diesel and its dry.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Easier than diesal is charcoal lighter fluid, the *******'s degreasor. Used it to take of the remainder of tar in my car for my weight reduction.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> what can be purchased or used to clean the engine off and clean the rest surrounding parts like hoses etc.


i've had the best luck with easy off oven cleaner.


----------

